# Practicing your golf swing in the garden is BAD



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

Practicing your golf swing in the garden can bring many problems to your golf swing.

Every club in the bag except the driver should be struck with a descending blow - thus removing a nice divot... right down to the 3-wood which should scrape the surface off directly after the ball.

Every time you swing in the garden trying not to ruin the lawn you are actually practicing the WRONG THING and ruining your swing.

Especially those shots (at this time of year) where you try and pluck that daisy off it's stalk!! You know the one I mean! You'll be thinning it in no time, lifting up on shots and frankly destroying your spine angle which is why so many golfers tend not to stay over the ball.

You can however practice still, simply do it in slow motion driving down to the ground and stopping before you splash into the ground - right behind the ball.

Always practice with a ball there if you can so that you get used to seeing it there 

If you trust your swing then you can practice full swings with your driver as it doesn't hit the ground - however make sure you are wearing PROPER SHOES as full driver swings in slippers or flip-flops can destroy your swing also from subconcious fear of slipping.

Basically if you're going to practice in the garden - think about what you are doing and make it as close to reality as possible.

hope this helps.... 

Note: When practicing full swings with your driver DON'T use a ball! (but you can with slow motion swings of course)


----------



## mono217 (May 1, 2009)

yeah ive already wrecked our garden with me using my net woops


----------



## Golfmmad (May 1, 2009)

In my previous house, which had a bigger garden, I used air balls off the tee for driving practice. After a while though, the grass would still cut up from my twisting right foot.
I now prefer to practice at the course, although not very much as time doesn't allow.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Billy (May 1, 2009)

So let me get this straight.
I cant practice my swing in the back garden wearing slippers because i will ruin my swing?
i have to have a ball there and must swing in slow motion with my driver and stop before the ball and i must take divots with my 3 wood and 2 iron?
is this a wind up


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

That stuff coming off the ground... that's fairy dust!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHNAnFeiMNA

make of it what you will.




			right down to the 3-wood which should scrape the surface off directly after the ball.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy (May 1, 2009)

do you think the average golfer can hit that shot?


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2009)

Pulls up a chair ...


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

What do you want to practice - the right way or the wrong way?

A 3-wood should be hit with a slight descending blow and scrape the ground just after impact. If you are practicing in your garden and flicking the tops off the daisys then you're doing it wrong. It might only be by one centimeter but in a game that has margins smaller than 1 degree - what do you want to be practicing hitting the ball properly or thinning it?

Getting a proper mat is a good idea and an easy solution. I'd simply recommend staying off the lawn.

And for what it's worth I can take divots bigger than that with my 3-wood...as can most golfers not of Tigers standard.


----------



## Billy (May 1, 2009)

Ah, so practicing in the garden is bad but not if you have a mat and you wear shoes
You seem to think there is only one way to play well. 'the right way or the wrong way'.
Are you one of the top 25 coaches?


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

Would it matter if you're going to argue about how to hit a 3-wood properly?


----------



## Billy (May 1, 2009)

I'm just asking why you are telling these good people there's only 1 way to hit a 3 wood or any other club for that matter. The right way or the wrong way  
if you told a 28 handicapper to hit down on a 3 wood, he wood get steep above plane outside the line and take big divots and sky it
Surely it depends on the golfer and if you were a top 25 coach, you would know to adapt your teaching for different golfers.
if i'm wrong, ill leave and get my free lesson somewhere else


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

So you'd tell a 28 handicapper to lean back and sky it?
Good for you. I'd rather teach someone properly mate.

I found something for you to read...
I don't know if you've ever heard of him (he's not one of the 25 coaches here) his name is Butch Harmon 

Read part 6
http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/Golf/video...A-Great-Driver/


----------



## Billy (May 1, 2009)

Of course I wouldnt tell a 28 handicapper that, that would be just stupid and i'm not a teacher anyway.
i'm not questioning what you know about the swing but why only one way.
here's some reading for you
homer has too much weight on his right side and has a reverse pivot?????
You must aim your shoulders square
you must hit every club from your left heal ala Nicklaus
You must get your left shoulder just back to your middle unquote
i may not be a teacher but i do know there's more than one way to play this game well and the only musts are the 5 ball flight laws.
i would not tell someone how to play golf because i'm not qualified to do so and if your not qualified either then neither should you. Pass on tips by all means but dont tell them what to do. you could set someone's swing back months or even years.


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2009)

Puts the ketle on


----------



## haplesshacker (May 1, 2009)

You're drinking a lot of tea on here recently Bob!


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2009)

You're drinking a lot of tea on here recently Bob! 

Click to expand...

A conversation between two people who know a bit about the swing but with different points of view. Always interesting


----------



## haplesshacker (May 1, 2009)

Bob.

From a professional point of view. Has the differing views on such things made you think that we're a bunch of well meaning advice givers, or a bunch of clueless numpties that shouldn't really be 'advising' on anything? (I guess that there's only one PC answer!!)

Or is it perhaps interesting to hear what peoples 'perception' of what is right or wrong.

I know when I was coaching, I used to find peoples perceptions quite interesting and often incorrect. Though their reasons for their interpretations was always interesting. It used to provide many an entertaining evening amongest the coaches.


----------



## RGDave (May 1, 2009)

I practice swinging in the garden with fairway woods. I also take small divot-ettes out of my lawn. That's why I have shares in Johnson's grass seed. 
I take the point J-O-uk. I prefer my speed-stik just to keep things loose over the week.


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2009)

HH, a good question.
There are lots of informed people on here and half the time the questions raised are answered by them without me having to get involved.
but there is a difference between settling a rules query and giving in depth advice on someones swing.I understand what Justone is saying and I also see what billy is getting at. 
There is also a difference between knowing the swing and being able to teach it.
its interesting though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2009)

Bob out of interest did you send that PM we talked about


----------



## haplesshacker (May 1, 2009)

Bob.

The best one I ever had was someone advising others in a canoeing group, on how to do an eskimo roll. When I asked him if he'd ever done one, he replied that he could do half of it!! ie. the rolling upside down bit!!


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2009)

i'm not questioning what you know about the swing but why only one way.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't write the book that says golfballs should be hit with a descending strike (apart from with the driver of course).

I have no problem if someone wants to use a conventional swing, rotary swing or even stack and tilt. They can fade it, draw it or hit it straight.... as long as they are happy with it. I don't make the slightest bit of difference to Homer or his swing if he chooses not to change what he is currently happy with. He did ask for an opinion so I gave mine, such is the way with these things. I could tell him that he might swing better if he gets his chin to touch his left ankle if I felt like it - and so could anyone else. If he wanted a particular piece of advice then I'm guessing my reply would have been more measured.. as it is I think whoever gave him lessons should be shot 

The post is about how you should perceive your practice if you want to improve your game. Practicing what you are actually going to be doing is a key element of that. You don't go to the driving range and try to pluck every shot off the mat without touching it do you? Why do that in your garden? will you be doing that on the course?

I'm gauging from your reply that you don't think that swinging in slow motion is any good? I'm not sure if people on the forum would agree with you, or Butch Harmon? If I didn't post it then people would be unaware of the principle and the nature of the forum (and discussion in general) is to raise awareness and throw it open for debate.

I understand your point of view about making someone go backwards, however that can be achieved by simply 'passing on a tip' as you say - in fact that's probably why most people (99.9%) aren't scratch golfers. Showing someone as constructively as possible (generally using examples) I find to be the best way. If I posted something that was disagreeable then I'm sure someone would dive in with a different opinion (as you have with your opinion about 3-wood striking). It's not a problem for me as I understand the principles of an internet forum.

hope this helps
regards.....

Nb: I'm pretty sure I can tell you why you're snap hooking and blocking if you'd like to post a vid of your swing down the line and from the front.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2009)

*That* was your free lesson


----------



## Parmo (May 2, 2009)

I sometimes think getting over technical on ones swing has a more negative affect than leaving your swing to the subconscience.

As for the thread, I don't really take divots and I am happy with my game.


----------



## Billy (May 2, 2009)

When I said passing on tips i meant things like 'if you want a new driver get custom fitted' or 'if your slicing badly, go and see your pro'
Having read some of Homers posts I hope he can sort out the wheat from the chaf, but lots of beginners wont and will treat your word as gospel.
I was an assistant for 2 years and learned alot about how to teach golf... audio, visual and kinaesthetic (spell check) and my head pro was brilliant at it.
If you want my advice (and you probably dont), if someone asks for help, offer advice, dont tell them what to do and leave the good stuff to the experts.
And finally 
This room is called  *Ask the Experts* 
1. Youre not an expert 
2. No one asked you how to practice in your garden

And finally finally
I'll not bother posting a video of my swing for you to tear apart, Bobmac has already helped me  *without*  seeing my swing.


----------



## JustOne (May 2, 2009)

Awsome! 2 years and you don't know what can cause a block or hook?




			And finally finally
I'll not bother posting a video of my swing for you to tear apart, Bobmac has already helped me  *without*  seeing my swing. 

Click to expand...

Psychic golf pro's are by far the best!


----------



## madandra (May 2, 2009)

So what is wrong with me practicing in my back yard on ASTRO TURF ????? It is better than the stuff you get at the range because it is 3rd Generation and is as near grass as you can get.


----------



## Billy (May 2, 2009)

Awsome! 2 years and you don't know what can cause a block or hook?




			And finally finally
I'll not bother posting a video of my swing for you to tear apart, Bobmac has already helped me  *without*  seeing my swing. 

Click to expand...

Psychic golf pro's are by far the best!  

Click to expand...

Of course I know what causes a block and a hook, however knowing how to stop it is another matter.
After bobmac and me exchanged a few pms, he worked out what I was doing to cause the block and hook and some drills to help me so no, not psychic at all. just nice and helpful.

If you are going to be this arrogant and sarcastic with your pupils, dont give up your day job.
Guess I'll find another forum where I dont get slated for having an opinion.
I'll leave the forum with this question.
if you have tooth ache, would you go to a qualified dentist or go next door and ask a mate who knows a bit about teeth?


----------



## JustOne (May 2, 2009)

Nothing. I did say in the thread "Getting a proper mat is a good idea and an easy solution. I'd simply recommend staying off the lawn."

The point is that you should practice what you are going to do. I'm simply suggesting that if you're going to try 'proper shots' then practicing lifting up on your shots isn't that great an idea, however if you are going to rip divots into your lawn then that's excellent - I have 

For most golfers simply getting out there and swinging their shoulders around to keep the aching muscles loose is probably a good thing, but warming up isn't the same as swinging properly and visualising shots.

If you think that practicing what you're actually going to be doing is a stupid idea then feel free to say so. You ARE entitled to post your thoughts.

regards...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2009)

I think I'll ignore the comment about shooting my coach. We have actually made some sound progression on my swing compared to where it was three years ago when I cam back into golf properly after back issues etc.

I know about taking it on a slightly wider and upright plane but it is an old habit derived from trying to hit from the inside with unforgiving blades in the 80's which led t my swing losing its shape back then and the start of my reverse pivotting.

I went from 20 to 12 in the space of 6 months two years ago as a result of the coaching and would have made progress last year had I not got fixated on chasing a better swing instead of working with the one that was probably techically inferior but more reliable. I spent most evenings last summer hitting balls trying to hone my new swing (coached by my club pro and not my coach who had moved out of the area). A waste of time and a detriment to my game which has only started to show sign of recovery recently.

At the end of the day I have confidence in what he's told me and feel my game is coming back. Ask any of the forummers who have layed with me and most will say it might not be a thing of beauty but its getting the job done. Now I've focussed on my short game (with my coach) things are really coming on and I can see a handicap of 12 or lower by the end of the season.


----------



## JustOne (May 3, 2009)

I'll leave the forum with this question.
if you have tooth ache, would you go to a qualified dentist or go next door and ask a mate who knows a bit about teeth?
		
Click to expand...

OK, This is VERY odd, I had toothache today, it was really sore and my friend recommended Sensodyne toothpaste...now that IS weird!

To answer your question officially though: although comparing a golf swing to toothache is like comparing apples and oranges I'd recommend going to SEE a dentist who will LOOK at my tooth and not fix it by private message. I'd probably be a bit wary of needing a filling if the dentist hadn't even examined the tooth. Therefore I'd recommend to you that you go see a pro who will be able to see exactly how you're shaping your shots, what the cause is and what the fixes are. You can block or hook shots from swinging too far inside, bad ball position, weak grip, bad weight transfer, poor stance, bad posture, under/over active release, the list goes on,.... and then there are the fixes and expediting them properly. 

If Bob's PM tips have helped then that's great news and I hope it sorts the problem for you.


----------



## JustOne (May 3, 2009)

I think I'll ignore the comment about shooting my coach.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, It was a tongue in cheek comment, it did actually have a wink after it - I hope you read it that way. I apologise unreservedly if it didn't come across as it was intended.

What is important is that you are happy with your coach/pro. It's always best to work with someone who knows your swing, knows your capabilities and listens to your thoughts about what you want to achieve. As long as they have your trust you will have the confidence to keep working on your game and improve.

I do feel that sometimes it's good to get other peoples input though as you can take ideas back to your coach and discuss them. What is most important is that YOU are happy with your swing/game/scores and that you enjoy yourself out there! 

regards...


----------



## CrapHacker (May 3, 2009)

Ask any of the forummers who have layed with me and most will say it might not be a thing of beauty but its getting the job done.
		
Click to expand...

Was it just me that did a double take at this.

Homer, you old fox, you.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 3, 2009)

Ask any of the forummers who have layed with me and most will say it might not be a thing of beauty but its getting the job done.
		
Click to expand...

Was it just me that did a double take at this.

Homer, you old fox, you.



Click to expand...

Nope, didn't spot it in the original, but having it pointed out was a coffee/keyboard moment...  But damn you; the image is going to haunt me all Sunday now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2009)

Ooops. Let me say that it was purely a typo. 

JustOneUk I have to apologise and say I didn't notice the wink after it (I was rushing, it was late etc). I was a tad miffed at the time but having read your later post and re-read the original no offence taken and there is some validity in what you say


----------



## Cernunnos (May 5, 2009)

So going back to the original post, its bad topractice in the back garden because we'd be afraid of taking divots...

My answer is, it depends how much we like our lawn. Personnally I don't have a lawn currently, but would  have had no problems in taking divots if I'd have wanted when I did have a lawn.

To be honest practicing on the range (range mats) probably is equally as bad for the golf swing if the same/similar logic is used. But how many golfers use range mats...loads.

personnally I hate them & would rather hit off turf, but few ranges provide a level grassed area for this, though I know Morley Hayes up in Derby is perhaps the clossest that provides turf to hit off in range format.

As I say If I had turf in the back garden I'd have not problems with taking lumps out of it if I needed to.


----------



## bignev (May 7, 2009)

Im a 25 H/cap and have started practicing in my garden with a mat but Im only practicing chipping as mine was awful but after a week my chipping has improved beond recognition so I will keep practicing.


----------

